# Grand Stanton House - Cambridgeshire - May 2015 [Pic Heavy]



## staticnomad (May 14, 2015)

This place has been on my doorstep for years, and I must of been past it a thousand times with out noticing it which is surprising as it is in plain view! I am sure that it is not new here, so please point me in the direction of any previous threads. Already soaking wet from work, I decided to don the Hi-Vis and try my luck. I need not of bothered with the Hi-Vis and there was no luck involved, as this was surprisingly easy access and no disturbance in the hour I was there. There are the obvious contractor and safety signs etc up, along with evidence of someone scratching about in there fairly recently, but I have no idea what the plans are for this place or if there even are any.

The rather tired exterior:


https://flic.kr/p/sB4AyU


https://flic.kr/p/sB5QcA

Inside the house:


https://flic.kr/p/sB5Fxm


https://flic.kr/p/sRk1Y9


https://flic.kr/p/sTroTJ


https://flic.kr/p/rWD7dh


https://flic.kr/p/sRjCJE


https://flic.kr/p/sRjumC


https://flic.kr/p/sTqQTS


https://flic.kr/p/rWPDJx


https://flic.kr/p/rWCpJw


https://flic.kr/p/sTCTGg


https://flic.kr/p/sBaMZ8


https://flic.kr/p/sB4afj


https://flic.kr/p/sTCCnp

The cellar:


https://flic.kr/p/sRiv9G


https://flic.kr/p/sTpRvW

Around the back of the house:


https://flic.kr/p/rWBpX9


https://flic.kr/p/rWBfY7

Out building:


https://flic.kr/p/rWNcPt


https://flic.kr/p/sB35MJ


https://flic.kr/p/rWMTnP


https://flic.kr/p/sToP79


https://flic.kr/p/sRhcJo​


----------



## jakee (May 15, 2015)

spooky, 
the cobwebs and dust everywhere makes the place look very old, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2015)

Looks like some nice tiles etc hidden away,Ace shots.


----------



## smiler (May 15, 2015)

Nice to see somewhere that's bin just left to decay in it's own time, without any help from idiots, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## staticnomad (May 15, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Looks like some nice tiles etc hidden away,Ace shots.



Yes, I bet they looked great back in their day and would do again with some elbow grease  Thanks.


----------



## jayb3e (May 16, 2015)

Nice find. Love the old tin shot


----------



## The Wombat (May 16, 2015)

Nice sharp photos there, well done


----------



## staticnomad (May 17, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Nice sharp photos there, well done



Thanks, although I have to give Photoshop some of the credit. Not massively edited, but a little sharpening was done. I am no photographer, so I need all the help I can get


----------



## UrbanX (May 18, 2015)

Excellent. Shame it's gone down hill so fast! I've seen externals from only a couple of years ago that look totally different. It's not changed too much inside since my visit last year. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## KM Punk (May 18, 2015)

Really liked this, cheers for sharing


----------



## InquisitiveFox (May 18, 2015)

Thank you for posting!! I have been thinking about visiting here for ages, but was put off by a hardened explorer that said this place was locked up tight. My Nanna lives in the same village and it has been derelict since I was little (i'm 23) I read in the local news paper that is spent some time as a brothel! Either way there is some lovely looking wallpaper and those tiles are to die for!!


----------



## UrbanX (May 18, 2015)

InquisitiveFox said:


> Thank you for posting!! I have been thinking about visiting here for ages, but was put off by a hardened explorer that said this place was locked up tight. My Nanna lives in the same village and it has been derelict since I was little (i'm 23) I read in the local news paper that is spent some time as a brothel! Either way there is some lovely looking wallpaper and those tiles are to die for!!



Lol, never heard of it as a brothel, but yes was sealed tight until recently!


----------



## staticnomad (May 19, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Excellent. Shame it's gone down hill so fast! I've seen externals from only a couple of years ago that look totally different. It's not changed too much inside since my visit last year.
> Thanks for sharing




Yeah, I have found a couple of photos of it that seem to have been taken not that long ago and it does seem to have deteriorated quickly. As soon as I saw the contractor signs I knew that I had found it to late, although at least it hasn't been flattened yet.


----------



## staticnomad (May 19, 2015)

InquisitiveFox said:


> Thank you for posting!! I have been thinking about visiting here for ages, but was put off by a hardened explorer that said this place was locked up tight. My Nanna lives in the same village and it has been derelict since I was little (i'm 23) I read in the local news paper that is spent some time as a brothel! Either way there is some lovely looking wallpaper and those tiles are to die for!!



Thanks for the info. I hope that the brothel story is true, a bit of seediness in its history just makes it more interesting


----------



## The Wombat (May 21, 2015)

staticnomad said:


> Thanks, although I have to give Photoshop some of the credit. Not massively edited, but a little sharpening was done. I am no photographer, so I need all the help I can get



Mate, these are great photos. 
Any PP is hardly evident. What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## staticnomad (May 22, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Mate, these are great photos.
> Any PP is hardly evident. What camera and lens are you using?



Cheers mate. Just using a bridge camera mate, FujiFilm FinePix S. Until I know what I am doing photography wise, I decided to get something intermediate. Pretty pleased with it though


----------

